# Comics - Cyanide and Happiness



## samiam (Aug 19, 2014)

There are a lot of funny medical ones. Horrible but hilarious. 










Cite: http://medicalstate.tumblr.com/post/4271063730/boogie-fever-its-the-start-of-the-weekend-but


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 19, 2014)

My favorite one:


----------



## samiam (Aug 19, 2014)

Had to do some editing on this one to make it emtlife appropriate lol

(NSFW)

http://imgur.com/pMVoWUc


----------



## MedMaddy (Jan 4, 2015)

Ummm lol...


----------



## Calico (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Calico (Jan 6, 2015)

Spoiler: Contains Flashing Lights


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Jim37F (Mar 12, 2015)

great now I'm itchy lol


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## spudz (Nov 17, 2015)

It's nice to know EMTs have such a great sense of humor..lol


----------

